# Sad news today....lost my female BB



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was looking in the tank to see where the babies were, spotted 2 red ones for sure, then as I turned the tank around to see what was sticking in the moss, I found my female BB laying dead on the moss...there was a molt in the tank, so Im thinking she just didn't survive the molt.....poor thing 

She was a good size girl, and I don't have a mature female yet, just a couple of juvies, but that's life and we have to carry on! 

She was so pretty a blue too, rest in peace blue lady!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> I was looking in the tank to see where the babies were, spotted 2 red ones for sure, then as I turned the tank around to see what was sticking in the moss, I found my female BB laying dead on the moss...there was a molt in the tank, so Im thinking she just didn't survive the molt.....poor thing
> 
> She was a good size girl, and I don't have a mature female yet, just a couple of juvies, but that's life and we have to carry on!
> 
> She was so pretty a blue too, rest in peace blue lady!


One bad thing about this hobby. These guys dont live long and are so fragile  Sorry to hear about the loss. My BKK went MIA also


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, God's little creatures have so little time on this earth, makes you feel so sad....


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

That's a shame..I hate it when they just up and die like that.. makes me feel kind of guilty. But life does go on, whether we like it or not. Hope the babies all grow up nicely.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that anna, I was ready to pm you and tell you I couldn't belive the color that's coming back into the bb, when I lost my bb I was so mad, and even more mad when my 2 shadow pandas just disappeared, but also gotta remember you got alot of shrimp, and lots of babies coming out, so hopefully her babies will live on


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss Anna.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry to hear the bad news anna.. also justtoday my bkk went to heaven


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I lost my WR. I put it in a breeder box (mesh kind that goes in tank) with a female high grade CRS.

Today the WR is gone! No sign of it! Noway it could have escaped as it was 1CM above water and 0.5cm from breeder box to top of tank...

Im thinking it died somehow within 12hrs of last seeing it and was fully eaten by my CRS in the box with it???

so confuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

camboy/symplicity....sooo sorry you've both lost these Taiwan's They are extremely fragile shrimp, not like CRS, they can't adjust to any kind of change very well, be it water, temp etc, so everthing has to match perfectly to their tank parameters...that's my take on it.

camboy....that one doesn't look like any of the ones you got from me? 
Dman, lost a couple of his too!

The rest of my Taiwans are doing fine now. Im thinking to move them today to the big 3ft tank with the plants in it, as the PH is lower than 6 in there and KH 1-2 is good for breeding Taiwans in...and more room.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

camboy....that one doesn't look like any of the ones you got from me? 
Dman, lost a couple of his too!

this is from you.. she died probably because of molting


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dman said:


> I'm sorry to hear that anna, I was ready to pm you and tell you I couldn't belive the color that's coming back into the bb, when I lost my bb I was so mad, and even more mad when my 2 shadow pandas just disappeared, but also gotta remember you got alot of shrimp, and lots of babies coming out, so hopefully her babies will live on


how old is your tank bro? btw whats your ph, gh and kh for them?thanks


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

awwwhhh that sucks....do you have any mineral rocks or do you add minerals to your tanks. Do you use RO or mixed or straight tap water?
What's your PH and KH in that Taiwan tank?

If there isn't enough calcium in the water then they can have problems molting. I am adding Green Calcium Montmorillionite Clay to my RO water to help with this, but then sometimes nothing works and its just a bad molt.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> awwwhhh that sucks....do you have any mineral rocks or do you add minerals to your tanks. Do you use RO or mixed or straight tap water?
> What's your PH and KH in that Taiwan tank?
> 
> If there isn't enough calcium in the water then they can have problems molting. I am adding Green Calcium Montmorillionite Clay to my RO water to help with this, but then sometimes nothing works and its just a bad molt.


I have mineral stone on that tank I used tapwater and ro mixed. my kh is 1 and gh 4


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> I have mineral stone on that tank I used tapwater and ro mixed. my kh is 1 and gh 4


What's your Ph and Tds?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> What's your Ph and Tds?


tds 85, ph 6.6


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> tds 85, ph 6.6


Your Tds is low and your Ph is high. Your Tds should be around 150 with Gh5-6. For Taiwan bees the Ph should be 6 or less. My Ph is 5. My Tds is high at 250 but I'm more concerned at keeping the Gh around 5.


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Your Tds is low and your Ph is high. Your Tds should be around 150 with Gh5-6. For Taiwan bees the Ph should be 6 or less. My Ph is 5. My Tds is high at 250 but I'm more concerned at keeping the Gh around 5.


my tb tank tds is 100 and ph 5.4 kh 0 and gh 4-5 my panda doing great
i think 150 tds is to high for TB?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

My tanks are about 6 months old, I used netlea crystal soil, and I had a problem of them going brown so it was running for awhile eventually I left the lights off for a week and did a 50% water change with ro they cleared right up ( it's a 48" x 18 x 18 acrylic divided into 3 sections) I think my biggest problem is bio filtration im just running sponge filters, but the crazy thing is ive got my bb living with my oebt. Something isn't living happy oviously but my oebt are always berried and having babies, I got lots about 1/4" growing up. And I have 3 Bb in that tank 2 from Anna one from frank, now the sad part. My extreme wine red







and my shadow panda both died the day after I dosed ebi ei. I did a half dose and let it sit for one hour in a bottle while shaking it, I am still sad from it, and I bought a bb. From ai and it didn't do good, I think the bio filtration they have there is nothing to what I have, but I'm gonna stop for a bit in the buying department n make my rack, only thing is with my schedual I don't have lots of Time. But I think I'm gonna be shutting down my 55 gallon planted soon gonna just sell the set up which breaks my heart cause I bought it all brand new  but I want to get rid of my bigger tanks and move to 20 gallons I find the big tanks are a bit to much, altho they have much more stable water!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Your Tds is low and your Ph is high. Your Tds should be around 150 with Gh5-6. For Taiwan bees the Ph should be 6 or less. My Ph is 5. My Tds is high at 250 but I'm more concerned at keeping the Gh around 5.


hey matt what susbtrate are you keeping them? do you use taptwater or pure ro for water change?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dman said:


> My tanks are about 6 months old, I used netlea crystal soil, and I had a problem of them going brown so it was running for awhile eventually I left the lights off for a week and did a 50% water change with ro they cleared right up ( it's a 48" x 18 x 18 acrylic divided into 3 sections) I think my biggest problem is bio filtration im just running sponge filters, but the crazy thing is ive got my bb living with my oebt. Something isn't living happy oviously but my oebt are always berried and having babies, I got lots about 1/4" growing up. And I have 3 Bb in that tank 2 from Anna one from frank, now the sad part. My extreme wine red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you use ro or tapwater?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> hey matt what susbtrate are you keeping them? do you use taptwater or pure ro for water change?


I have a mix of Ada Africana and Amazonia. I use pure RO/DI and I remineralize it to Tds150. I just got a new Gh test kit so I will adjust the RO/DI water to Gh5 instead now.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I have a mix of Ada Africana and Amazonia. I use pure RO/DI and I remineralize it to Tds150. I just got a new Gh test kit so I will adjust the RO/DI water to Gh5 instead now.


im looking for africana and amazonia for a long time where did you get those?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> im looking for africana and amazonia for a long time where did you get those?


I got them at Lucky's.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I got them at Lucky's.


for how much? they still have there?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> for how much? they still have there?


They were $42 for the 9 liter bag. They are an authorized Ada retailer. If they don't have it they can get it.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> They were $42 for the 9 liter bag. They are an authorized Ada retailer. If they don't have it they can get it.


okey thanks matt.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> do you use ro or tapwater?


Well I used stright tap water n got it cycled, then drained half n filled with ro, and added minerals, my Tds is about 160 in the tiabee tank n 170 in my crystal tank, my oebt r preggo again! I'm hoping a bb knocks one up, that's my goal


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Dman said:


> Well I used stright tap water n got it cycled, then drained half n filled with ro, and added minerals, my Tds is about 160 in the tiabee tank n 170 in my crystal tank, my oebt r preggo again! I'm hoping a bb knocks one up, that's my goal


whats the ph of your ro? and in the tank with netlea ro/tap mixed?


----------



## srolls (Apr 25, 2010)

Dman said:


> Well I used stright tap water n got it cycled, then drained half n filled with ro, and added minerals, my Tds is about 160 in the tiabee tank n 170 in my crystal tank, my oebt r preggo again! I'm hoping a bb knocks one up, that's my goal


i think your tds is to high for tb


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys, why not start a new post about your water parameters...this one was about my loss!


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Sorry, just trying to figure out what's wrong so we don't keep losing this beautiful inverts


----------

